# Manila: How do I find a driver?



## srhmmj (Jul 4, 2013)

Where/how do I best start a search for a safe and English-speaking driver?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Driver*

Go with a known and trusted contact here if you can't do that then I would use the taxi service in Manila until you find a trusted partner or friend.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

If you can give more details I can help you. 

Are you talking about at the airport or Hotel. Where do you wish to go from and where to..regards


----------



## srhmmj (Jul 4, 2013)

seram said:


> If you can give more details I can help you.
> 
> Are you talking about at the airport or Hotel. Where do you wish to go from and where to..regards


Actually looking for a permanent driver that can assist the family every day.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Driver*

I would only use family for this even if you need to get them a drivers license.


----------



## srhmmj (Jul 4, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I would only use family for this even if you need to get them a drivers license.


Well, I don't have any family in the Philippines and do not want my folks to drive.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

srhmmj said:


> Well, I don't have any family in the Philippines and do not want my folks to drive.


The possible problem is that can then make your family members subject to rape, robbery, kidnap, and even murder. Better that you or your family member do the driving. At least until you have been here a year or so and have access to someone that is truly trustworthy. The risk here is very real and not worth taking the chance..


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> The possible problem is that can then make your family members subject to rape, robbery, kidnap, and even murder. Better that you or your family member do the driving. At least until you have been here a year or so and have access to someone that is truly trustworthy. The risk here is very real and not worth taking the chance..


No disrespect meant with this Gene However why does everyone always go to the bad place when someone asks a question, it happens everywhere just as much as here yet with every question the reply is you will die, it makes this place seem a lot more dangerous than it is. I have been here 8 years (all in Angeles) and have hired many locals for drivers and maids and was even a bit of a playboy in my early years but have not even had a bad word said to me let alone a threat in all that time, yet went back to Australia and witnessed my friend have a gun put in his mouth within 2 days. I know there is alot of bad things that happen here but they happen every where. I believe we need to get away from the "you will die" comments here and get to giving the advice they ask for.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Taswegian said:


> No disrespect meant with this Gene However why does everyone always go to the bad place when someone asks a question, it happens everywhere just as much as here yet with every question the reply is you will die, it makes this place seem a lot more dangerous than it is. I have been here 8 years (all in Angeles) and have hired many locals for drivers and maids and was even a bit of a playboy in my early years but have not even had a bad word said to me let alone a threat in all that time, yet went back to Australia and witnessed my friend have a gun put in his mouth within 2 days. I know there is alot of bad things that happen here but they happen every where. I believe we need to get away from the "you will die" comments here and get to giving the advice they ask for.
> 
> 
> First, this guy has a family to be or should be concerned about and is probably after all possible information he can get-both good and bad.
> You have been lucky living here so far and that's great. I've lived here over 10 years now and most of that time in police service. I speak from experience when it comes to crime here and especially that which is directed at foreigners that most often times they are unaware. If someone wants a sugar coating on life and safety in the Philippines, then this is the wrong place to be reading or getting information. Nuf said...


----------



## srhmmj (Jul 4, 2013)

Taswegian said:


> No disrespect meant with this Gene However why does everyone always go to the bad place when someone asks a question, it happens everywhere just as much as here yet with every question the reply is you will die, it makes this place seem a lot more dangerous than it is. I have been here 8 years (all in Angeles) and have hired many locals for drivers and maids and was even a bit of a playboy in my early years but have not even had a bad word said to me let alone a threat in all that time, yet went back to Australia and witnessed my friend have a gun put in his mouth within 2 days. I know there is alot of bad things that happen here but they happen every where. I believe we need to get away from the "you will die" comments here and get to giving the advice they ask for.


Thanks for a different perspective, Taswegian.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Taswegian said:


> No disrespect meant with this Gene However why does everyone always go to the bad place when someone asks a question, it happens everywhere just as much as here yet with every question the reply is you will die, it makes this place seem a lot more dangerous than it is. I have been here 8 years (all in Angeles) and have hired many locals for drivers and maids and was even a bit of a playboy in my early years but have not even had a bad word said to me let alone a threat in all that time, yet went back to Australia and witnessed my friend have a gun put in his mouth within 2 days. I know there is alot of bad things that happen here but they happen every where. I believe we need to get away from the "you will die" comments here and get to giving the advice they ask for.


Seriously, in 8 years in AC you've gone completely unscathed? I lived there 4 years albeit some time ago and survived 8-10 attempted muggings, a couple semi-kidnap attempts, and who knows how many scam artists. I was just lucky no guns or edged weapons were in play and was able to bluff/intimidate my way out of each. I'm just a regular guy like you it sounds, not looking for any trouble, just unlucky I guess.

I imagine someone could also live in South Central LA and never have a problem but could live in Mayberry and get jumped, alot of wrong place at the wrong time karma can happen anywhere, just seems more likely in places where there's a huge income gap like the PI.


----------

